# Tippet



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Being relatively new to the fly fishing game I have a question about tippet. I have been using 7X since last fall when the water was so low. I also had to use 7X in New York because of the low water and the general spookiness of the fish.
Are there any guidelines besides fly size and weight of the fly as to what size tippet to use?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I am under the impression that lower x tippets will throw bigger flies, but I'm really not sure on it.

Someone please clear this up!


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

7x-2lb test
6x-3.4lb test
5x-5lb
4x-6.4lb
3x-8.2lb
2x-11.1lb
1x-13lb
0x-15lb


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

....and always go with the heaviest tippet you can get away with. it is not that the fish can see the tippet, but if your using small flies the lighter the tippet the easier it is to get a natural drift.
generally for eastern trout(tailwaters and spring creeks)
4-6x floro for nymphing , (rarely 6x, unless its tiny stuff)
5-7x mono for dries
0-3x for streamers
2-4x for steelies
if you are fishing bigger hatches, hexes, hoppers, and drakes you can throw much heavier tippets
in the smokies its all 4-5x for me

I like floro for nymphing because it sinks, but I wont use it with dries, its stiffer and drags them down

warmwater
smallies, eyes, cats, WB, skippjack 2-3x
hybrids, pike 0x
carp, sunfish, 3-4x(5 works fine for gills but it wears out faster with all the fish)
personally for warmwater or for streamers for trout I have switched over to using 6-15lb maxima depending on the situation

where are you fishing and what are you throwing, that may help. if your on the mad fishing dries I typically fish 6x unless its hoppers or midges, but if your fishing in KY or tn you may want 7x or 4x depending on the fishery itself.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

King,

In Ohio I fish the Mad, but I travel alot in the Northeast so I get lots of New York fishing in.

My company HQ is south of Rochester and I have two streams close to work. Most of the trout I catch in New York are 10-15 inch Browns. I did catch a 4.5 pound Rainbow in Virginia last summer. 5X tippet with that fish.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## deaner1971 (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is a chart that will give you a rough guide: http://hipwader.com/2003/tippet-to-fly-size-chart

I fish quite a bit in Vermont and usually try and keep the tippet as small as possible. That has more to do with how I like to fish than anything else and also knowing that the fish are unlikely to get above 15". It is nice feeling comfortable that I can cast to glassy pools or riffles and not ever need to wonder about tippet betraying my presentation visually or due to a poor drift.

But if you are somewhere that might have some really big fish mixed in with the small guys, I can definitely see risking some tippet showing rather than losing a trophy due to a break-off.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Hook size is another way to determine tippet size. There is a chart on the back of Orvis leaders that shows hook size and tippet. Always go with the heaviest tippet that the situation will allow. The heavier the tippet, the easier it is to turn over large/heavy flies.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Would you guys use a heavier tippet for a big cone-head bugger, or no?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

usually 6-8lb maxima or 2-3x tippet, sometimes 4x if I dont feel like re-rigging, but I am lazy, 3x is much better suited to streamers

the charts are great tools, but dont live by them, size of fish and hook size are guidelines only. and while I usually fish 7x with small dries for small fish and 3x for big guys with streamers, if the situation calls for it I have thrown #14 beadheads at 20in fish with 7x and #18 bwos on 3x for dinkers. I would be safe, unless your fishing to midging trout go bigger, heavy tippet good.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I use 8lb flouro usually for steelhead. but I swing streamers alot. might go down to 6lb flouro if I was fishing nymphs. I just use regular mono 4x or 5x leaders for all my summer bass/gill fishing.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

weighted streamer can put a beating on tippets so yea I would! If large I use 10 or 12 lb test. For small trout 5X tippet is just fine since you will have more hook up as trouts tend to be line shy especially in clearer water. Summer time I use 6x to 10x down here. Just let your rod do the work.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I have a quick question about leaders. Do you guys find it hard to tie nail knots between your leader and your line? I find the leader too stiff and thick to work into a knot. I used a loop knot between the two ends instead.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

My prefered method is to use a fly line with a loop on the end or tie a loop on it..ther are many different way to do this.

Same for the leader use loop ended ones or tie one on then join the two using a Perfection Loop Knot....easy as can be to swap out leaders and if you seal the end of your fly line loop it will help...not altogether prevent, the tip from sinking.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I definitely prefer a loop. I put a loop in my dad's 5wt fly line using a bit of OLD 30 lb power pro. We just doubled the line over on itself and threw 3 nail knots in it to hold the loop. It has yet to slip.

We're coming up on 18" rainbow trout #50 on that loop without the slightest problem. I think it's good 


Hey, does anyone know what it is about your cast that can leave overhand knots in the leader? I have this problem and would LOVE to fix it if possible, it's a real bother! Keeps messing my whole leaders up. Also, the other day I managed to end up with a strange knot securing my thingamabobber to a certain spot on my line... lol. I wish I could fix these things. 

It was REALLY icy that day (like 15* outside, I probably broke 1+ lbs of ice out of my guides over the course of the day) and it was really screwing with my cast, so that might be a big part of it.

OK, that's all. Later!

Also, I used a maxima leader, 15-12-10 that I tied myself for the conehead bugger, turned that baby over great every time  but I think the 15 might be too stiff for my fly line


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Ajax - Yes it is difficult to do a nail knot to the flyline, especially with the stiff Maxima that I use. The last time I put a new butt section on my 6wt, it took me 3 tries to get it right. But for me it is worth it. I used to use loop-to-loop, but the loops would get caught in the ferrels.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

loops are way easier, but once they wear out I just go to the nail not, I like it on really light rods where I'm throwing smaller dries, I think that tied correctly they throw less water over the fish. I cant think of any real advantages to either connection other than speed of leader change


----------



## Tight Lines (Jan 22, 2005)

Overhand knots are caused (primarily) by starting your forward cast before the line has reached its fully extended point of the back-cast. Give it just a little more time to straighten out and the overhand knots should be a thing of the past. Occasionally a cross wind (breeze) will also cause this, but not with the kind of regularity that you're stating.


----------

